# Removing silicon smudge from glass door



## bertson (31 Mar 2006)

Any one know how to remove silicon smudges from a glass door?

Driving me mad


----------



## delgirl (31 Mar 2006)

I have it on frosted glass too and can't get it off!  Why are workmen so careless?


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2006)

I think someone (who fits windows) told me a while ago that the fitters use WD40 to remove it.  Interested to hear if it works.


----------



## delgirl (31 Mar 2006)

Hah!  Suellen you're a star!  Came off straight away!


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2006)

Delgirl,

If only I could clean my house as quick and not spend so much time on AAM.


----------



## bertson (3 Apr 2006)

excellent,
do you spray the WD40 on the glass directly, or on a cloth?


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Apr 2006)

bertson said:
			
		

> excellent,
> do you spray the WD40 on the glass directly, or on a cloth?


 
I haven't tried this solution but would imagine a very small amount straight onto the glass would be the best approach.


----------



## delgirl (4 Apr 2006)

bertson said:
			
		

> excellent,
> do you spray the WD40 on the glass directly, or on a cloth?


I sprayed on a fairly roughish cloth and then rubbed the area with the silicone - it came off very quickly.


----------



## Megan (4 Apr 2006)

If you dont have WD40 in you cupboard - vinegar will do the same job.


----------

